# Dead grass beside fence



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

I have an area beside my fence where the grass is not growing. I really just noticed since my yard has started to green up. This is a new consctruction and the sod was put in last August. The grass grew in at the time. This is also the area where our yard drains. My house faces east so I am guessing maybe not enough sun? Just trying to get some thoughts.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It might green up as it gets warmer and/or sun angle changes to provide more light to that area.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it's definitely a shade factor. Is it starting to green up on the other side? Mine looks like that a bit, but it's only about 1/3 the width of that stretch.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, is that the north side of the fence?


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

@Movingshrub I am hoping that it is the angle of the sun because our houses are pretty close together in my new neighborhood. @dfw_pilot on the other side of my yard it is progressing with the rest of my grass. @Ware this is the south side of by yard.

I just assumed something was going on for it to be this uniform all the way down my fence line.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Give it another month or so and it should start to see some sunlight.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

joerob2211 said:


> Ware this is the south side of by yard.


When you say this is the south side of the yard, you mean it is on the north side of that fence? I ask because this is how my bermuda looks on the north side of my fence - especially this early in the season when the sun is deep in the southern sky.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

Ware said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware this is the south side of by yard.
> ...


Gotcha, yes this is the North side of the fence.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Grass on the north side of my house looks the same!


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks like a good place for a flower bed with azaleas.


----------

